#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Transportprobleem?

## SoundOfSilence

Wie o wie heeft vorige week iets bij flashlight gehuurd en is vergeten dat er een case omheen zit?

----------


## chippie

Mooi en hoe heeft hij of zij dat kunnen vastmaken? Wat bij remmen?
Zou iets zijn voor "blik op de weg".

----------


## Mark Vriens

Zo te zien is het daar toch al een chaos gezien de bestikkering op de auto  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Ik gok dat dit een kistje uit de verkoop is, want ik weet zeker dat niemand bij Flashlight dit op deze manier zou meegeven!

----------


## qvt

> Ik gok dat dit een kistje uit de verkoop is, want ik weet zeker dat niemand bij Flashlight dit op deze manier zou meegeven!



inderdaad ja! haha

----------


## chippie

Had dan voor de veiigheid beter de trekhaak gebruikt  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Had dan voor de veiigheid beter de trekhaak gebruikt



Nah, dan krijg je een boete vanwege het ontbreken van kentekenverlichting  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mark-LED

Een ieder met gezond verstand kan toch nagaan dat een gemiddelde flightcase niet in een sedan past?

----------


## 4AC

Haha, wat een gezicht zeg.
Ik denk dat het spanbandje (of wat het ook mag wezen) vastzit aan de scharnieren van de kofferbak. Deze dingen dus:


Verder een nogal, euh, bijzondere situatie, haha!

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Wat die man op de foto hierboven allemaal van plan is... daar mag je je eigen fantasie voor gebruiken

----------


## renevanh

Die schaniertjes houden het wel als dat kistje leeg is.
Met een vol kistje is dat een heel spannend ritje geweest...

----------


## NesCio01

Toch zijn er nogal wat hoedenplanken
die een stalen onderkant hebben, met daarin
rondingen waar een spanbandhaak best in past.

Niet dat dat nu mijn oplossing is, maar toch?

Als je een berg kunt bouwen in Flevoland, dan kan
deze case mss wel veilig zijn vastgemaakt, toch?

grtz

(no, it wasn't me)

----------


## vasco

> Wat bij remmen?



Dan beweegt de massa juist naar voren en drukt de case verder de kofferbak in. Wat bij het geven van gas waarbij de massa zich naar achter verplaatst is wat jij bedoelt denk ik?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Sjah, het mag niet en zou het niemand aanraden..

maar ik moet zeggen dat ik wel gekkere vrachten geladen heb..
In de beginjaren... hele drive-in incl. bassen in een opel D Kadett
pa achter het stuur en ik en vriend in het voeteneinde van de achterbank..

geluidset in een combotje en een Soundcraft delta 32 chan mixer op het dak.. en alleen geladen omdat er geen collega was..

Met 15 man in een renault cliotje..

Je moet wat...
was wel leuk dat soort dingen, maar wel onverantwoord als je er later over nadenkt

----------


## NesCio01

> Sjah, het mag niet



?????
Kan dit verbod toch niet zo 1, 2, 3 vinden in de 
Nederlandse Wegenverkeerswet 1994.

grtz

----------


## Gast1401081

kapstok artikel : het mogelijk veroorzaken van gevaar en/of hinder voor verkeer op de openbare weg. 
Reken maar dat er gevaar ontstaat bij een forse rem-aktie.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> kapstok artikel : het mogelijk veroorzaken van gevaar en/of hinder voor verkeer op de openbare weg. 
> Reken maar dat er gevaar ontstaat bij een forse rem-aktie.



 
mm ik zou het eerder zien als een extra kreukelzone? :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

Eerder een kreukel in je achterbuurman dan in die kist :Wink:

----------


## DJ_matthias



----------


## MusicXtra

Toch valt het wel mee volgens mij, zolang de lading goed vast zit is er niks aan de hand en zo te zien zit het goed vast.
Enige moment dat er kracht op de spanband en scharnieren komt is bij het accelereren. Hoe hard je dat doet heb je zelf alle controle over in tegenstelling tot het remmen.

----------


## qvt

Ben ik de enigste die de bestickering op deze auto als humor opvat  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvdwerff

Sterker nog, qua wetgeving moet dit kunnen: er mag immers een non-deelbare lading achter de achteras bevinden. 

Gezien de gele zegel is dit dus wel dergelijk een verhuurtje. Als magazijnman had ik het niet zo meegegeven...

----------


## tISO

En als ik de foto van DJ matthias zie lijkt het wel of die bij flash is gemaakt....
zou humor wezen..

----------


## renevanh

> En als ik de foto van DJ matthias zie lijkt het wel of die bij flash is gemaakt....
> zou humor wezen..



Nou, dat weet ik na die foto wel zeker, alleen ik zie de humor er niet van in...  :EEK!:

----------


## Big Bang

Ik weet het niet zo hoor, misschien dat dit nog wel veiliger is dan los slingerend achter in een busje, wat ook (te) vaak voor komt...

Leuke foto, verder een beetje veel commotie om weinig..

----------


## imacolaf

Denk toch dat het niet bevorderlijk is voor de auto. Busje heeft toch meestal wel wat sjor-ogen in de vloer zitten.
Je zal trouwens in de stromende regen terecht komen.

Olaf

----------


## R. den Ridder

zo te zien hebben ze een paar keer moeten rijden, of zijn ze gewoon fan van CP Alpha's... als ik hen was zou ik volgende keer voor de sharpy gaan...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/CHAOS-...29751870444605

----------

